# Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg?



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm thinking in buying a V6 touareg and installing a turbo on it instead of buying a V8. Anyone has done it yet?
Pics?


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

Yes, HPA motorsport has, and it'll cost you more than buying a V8.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Yes, HPA motorsport has, and it'll cost you more than buying a V8.

Besides HPA, do you know of anyone else doing it? Did anyone tried to fit an VR6 turbo or supercharger kit on it? Its basicaly the VR6 engine out of a Golf with bigger displacement and mounted longitudinally right?


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
Besides HPA, do you know of anyone else doing it? Did anyone tried to fit an VR6 turbo or supercharger kit on it? Its basicaly the VR6 engine out of a Golf with bigger displacement and mounted longitudinally right?

its the VAG 3.2/3.6 VR6, which appears in a lot of stuff (ie: TT, R32, Passat)..and correct on the mounting difference.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

Not exactly the tuner crowd. A few owners have changed up the exhaust, tried different wheel packages, and done simple aesthetic mods, but that is about it.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_Not exactly the tuner crowd. A few owners have changed up the exhaust, tried different wheel packages, and done simple aesthetic mods, but that is about it.









I know its not the tuner's favorite, but, since people have been turboing VR6's for a long time and there's a lot of parts already available for it, I thought it would be fairly easy to piece together a turbo kit and fit it to an Touareg since room at the engine bay is not exactly an issue...
And since the VR6's Touaregs are cheaper to get than the others I figured it would make a good sort of inexpensive project to buy one and put a turbo on it...


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
I know its not the tuner's favorite, but, since people have been turboing VR6's for a long time and there's a lot of parts already available for it, I thought it would be fairly easy to piece together a turbo kit and fit it to an Touareg since room at the engine bay is not exactly an issue...
And since the VR6's Touaregs are cheaper to get than the others I figured it would make a good sort of inexpensive project to buy one and put a turbo on it...









Oh I agree 100%, someone should/needs to try it! 
I think part of the problem is that the Touareg is the second most expensive VW, it is an SUV, and the average purchaser is more "mature" and doesn't even know what the term modifiction means.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Yes, HPA motorsport has, and it'll cost you more than buying a V8.

Agreed on the cost, but has anyone actually tried it to see what the performance gain is? If the performance is more than the V8, then the cost is probably irrelevant, assuming it isn't more than purchasing a V10.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
Oh I agree 100%, someone should/needs to try it! 
I think part of the problem is that the Touareg is the second most expensive VW, it is an SUV, and the average purchaser is more "mature" and doesn't even know what the term modifiction means.










That's my plan...








1-buy an Touareg V6 on ebay for 13k to 15k
2- source/fabricate a turbo for it spending up to 3K
3- get near 300hp
4-???????
5- profit!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_

That's my plan...








1-buy an Touareg V6 on ebay for 13k to 15k
2- source/fabricate a turbo for it spending up to 3K
3- get near 300hp
4-???????
5- profit!























I assume #4 is "find some idiot to buy it from you"??


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I assume #4 is "find some idiot to buy it from you"??

No, we do this as a joke in our local forums here in the SE...
I don't think who buys a turbo Touareg would be an idiot. For VW heads like me, I think it would make a good SUV, if I can put a turbo kit together for fairly cheap (under 3K).
It would be lighter, cheaper and propbably more powerfull than a V8...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
No, we do this as a joke in our local forums here in the SE...
I don't think who buys a turbo Touareg would be an idiot. For VW heads like me, I think it would make a good SUV, if I can put a turbo kit together for fairly cheap (under 3K).
It would be lighter, cheaper and propbably more powerfull than a V8...










I just think that the only way to go from #3 to #5 is via #4. He may be a VW head too.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (spockcat)*

The "Underpants Gnomes" are a community of underground gnomes who steal underpants, notably from Tweek.
The Underpants gnomes have a three-phase business plan, consisting of:
1. Collect Underpants
2. ?
3. Profit
None of the gnomes actually know what the second phase is, and all of them assume that someone else within the organization does.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I just think that the only way to go from #3 to #5 is via #4. He may be a VW head too.

I understand...I know a lot of people that just buy expensive stuff to get what they want and drive off the lot on it, I like to build my own cars and smoke people that buy their super expensive ones with cars that cost sometimes the price of the 60k service in one of your cars...








The whole point of this thread is to collect information on my next project that most likely will be a turbo VR6 touareg.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (setinhi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setinhi* »_The "Underpants Gnomes" are a community of underground gnomes who steal underpants, notably from Tweek.
The Underpants gnomes have a three-phase business plan, consisting of:
1. Collect Underpants
2. ?
3. Profit
None of the gnomes actually know what the second phase is, and all of them assume that someone else within the organization does.












































awesome!


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I assume #4 is "find some idiot to buy it from you"??

Oh, they are out there, believe me. I know a couple that just live off of obtaining obscure and rare things, especially cars. Being different trumps having common sense for these people....








I would still like to see it attempted anyways.......just with someone else's truck. I am fine living vicariously through the triumph or defeat of another.









_Modified by miraclewhips at 12:54 PM 2-15-2008_


_Modified by miraclewhips at 12:54 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

Take lots of pictures as you do the project and post them. I will be interested in seeing in how it goes.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
Agreed on the cost, but has anyone actually tried it to see what the performance gain is? If the performance is more than the V8, then the cost is probably irrelevant, assuming it isn't more than purchasing a V10.









As mentioned HPA did and got 500hp/550 ft-lbs out of it (supposedly). All for the low price if $32K for the turbo kit & related software/hardware + $13K for the transmission modifications, even if you get a junker V6 touareg for $15K, you're in for high $50Ks...And I'm not convinced a 500hp 3.2L VR6 would last longer than a few thousand miles.
Sure, you could piece together a bunch of stuff, and do it for less...but two turbos, a high cap intercooler, all the custom plumbing needed, and assuming you'd actually be able to get the software to run it, not to mention doing something about a tranny that can handle the power....none of that will ever be "cheap"
Not being negative or discouraging, I'd love to see it myself, but if you're going to do it -do it right...personally I'd start with a high mileage '04 V10 for mid 30's and build on that...huge power and torque are just a twist of the boost away.


_Modified by NickM at 6:24 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
As mentioned HPA did and got 500hp/550 ft-lbs out of it (supposedly). All for the low price if $32K for the turbo kit & related software/hardware + $13K for the transmission modifications, even if you get a junker V6 touareg for $15K, you're in for high $50Ks...And I'm not convinced a 500hp 3.2L VR6 would last longer than a few thousand miles.
Sure, you could piece together a bunch of stuff, and do it for less...but two turbos, a high cap intercooler, all the custom plumbing needed, and assuming you'd actually be able to get the software to run it, not to mention doing something about a tranny that can handle the power....none of that will ever be "cheap"
Not being negative or discouraging, I'd love to see it myself, but if you're going to do it -do it right...personally I'd start with a high mileage '04 V10 for mid 30's and build on that...huge power and torque are just a twist of the boost away.

_Modified by NickM at 6:24 PM 2-15-2008_

My plan is not making a kick @s$ 500 hp Touareg. My idea is to get a VR6 turbo kit which is largely used by Golf/Jetta owners and modify/fabricate enough of the hardware to make it fit on the Touareg. 
Then run it with moderate boost and a stealth intercooler to get some decent longevity of the engine and transmission just as we seen for years on Golf/Jetta VR6's.
Honestly, being that the VR6 engine has been around and modified for so long, I don't get why all this negativity about my plans...
Again, not going for a 10 sec Touareg, just a V6 with more power while still keeping it cheap to build and hopefully chepar to maintain the the V8 and V10's...








Nothing wrong in having some fun with a Touareg just like (most of Us) had with our old Golfs and Jettas when we were younger...


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

just to be clear i'm NOT being discouraging...just helping you get some perspective on it, and I find the topic interesting myself...
What kind of power numbers are people getting out of VR6 turbos? and how much do you think you can do it for? Can you custom fab any of the plumbing that might not fit otherwise?


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_just to be clear i'm NOT being discouraging...just helping you get some perspective on it, and I find the topic interesting myself...
What kind of power numbers are people getting out of VR6 turbos? and how much do you think you can do it for? Can you custom fab any of the plumbing that might not fit otherwise?

I don't know how much power the VRT's make, to be honest with you, but I know the increase is pretty significant. On 1.8T's I know with just basic bolt-ons you end up with a little more than 250hp. The VRT's got to be close to 300hp.
Lets say that running a conservative boost we can get 30-40% power increase on the Touareg's engine, that should be good to come close to 300hp on a SUV that weights a lot less than the V8...








And yes, I can even fabricate the whole kit from scratch, but I rather start with some parts that are already there to make the kit more cost effective... I've done turbo manifolds before and its waaaaay time consuming... Exausts are piece of cake and I'm pretty sure that will be fairly easy to find a software to ajust everything for the turbo, if not, I'll just run stand alone and register the car where I don't need to do emissions...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

I think you are overestimating the weight difference between the V6 and V8. The difference according to the current specs is 214 lbs (less than 5%). When you add a turbo, intercooler and other plumbing, this difference will be even less. 
http://www.vw.com/touareg/completespecs/en/us/
Some of this extra weight may be attributable to optional item that the V6 doesn't have other than the engine too.

As for cost, the HPA system for an R32 is $9900! 
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/turbos.htm
It makes similar hp and torque numbers to the current V8. The current MSRP difference between the V6 and V8 is $9000 but that includes bi-xenon headlights, 19" wheels and larger brakes as standard equipment. You also still have a warranty with the V8. You can certainly forget your warranty once you put a turbo on a V6 (although I assume you would do this to a Touareg that is out of warranty anyway).
Regardless, please do post your buildup photos here so we can all see them.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (spockcat)*

Nice links! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't know that the V6 Touareg had 280 HP from fatory and 0-60 times were under 9 sec. Why people complaint they are slow?








Also I didn't know that the weight diference was that small...
I still want to do the project though...I think it will be cool and probably still going to end up way cheaper than buying a V8, at least for me...(not buying HPA's gold plated kit)








I'm still looking for all the parts that may be suitable to my project and I'm leaving the purchase of the actual car for last, since its the easier part of the project...








If ends up being too much fabrication and too costly I'll give up, but I'm not there yet...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_Nice links! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't know that the V6 Touareg had 280 HP from fatory and 0-60 times were under 9 sec. Why people complaint they are slow?








Also I didn't know that the weight diference was that small...


The original V6 had just 220 hp. Weight is still listed at 214 lbs difference though.
As for the price difference between a V6 and V8, I assume you are actually talking about doing this to a used one. So the price difference may be greater or smaller. You will have to check on that yourself. Back when they first came out, the price difference was only about $3500. So I suspect that the price difference between two similar used ones will also be small.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (spockcat)*

My specific plan is to buy an nothing special average joe's 2004 V6 on Ebay or other wholesale price source for about 15k and build a turbo kit for around 3k.
If they only had 220HP then, that sounds like a car that could use some boost...








I need to get more detailed info on the car itself before I jump on the project, I'm really surprised that nobody here has done one yet...
I guess I'll have to start from the scratch here...


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

I think your biggest issue will be the electronic controls for the engine. Plumbing is easy, getting the thing to fuel under boost (and the ignition timing right) would be the stumbling blocks that I see. I hope you have some way of re-programming/re-calibrating the ECM to accommodate the extra air.
This isn't a late-80's Chrysler/Mitsu turbo that you can just mod the fuel pressure regulator on for more flow. It's all computer controlled (and monitored). 
Believe me, I'm not giving you flak, I'd love to see this, as I've always wanted to turbo something that wasn't. But, without the ECM re-programming, I'm not sure how well it will deal with the boost. 
Good luck, keep us posted!
Matt


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_I think your biggest issue will be the electronic controls for the engine. Plumbing is easy, getting the thing to fuel under boost (and the ignition timing right) would be the stumbling blocks that I see. I hope you have some way of re-programming/re-calibrating the ECM to accommodate the extra air.
This isn't a late-80's Chrysler/Mitsu turbo that you can just mod the fuel pressure regulator on for more flow. It's all computer controlled (and monitored). 
Believe me, I'm not giving you flak, I'd love to see this, as I've always wanted to turbo something that wasn't. But, without the ECM re-programming, I'm not sure how well it will deal with the boost. 
Good luck, keep us posted!
Matt

Nowadays that's actually not a big issue. If you run with little boost the computer will compensate up to a certain point, if you run more boost than you'll need reprogramming...
If you live in an non-emissions county, megasquirt can fix all that and then some...


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

putting a cheap SEM on a highly eletrical dependant truck will cause more harm than good.
YOU need the ECU to work and work properly to let the trans and abs/ traction control to work properly.
This isnt a MK2 with at vr swap in it. Slap a turbo on it and some MS and call it a day.
your going to have to keep the motronic to keep the truck happy.
so chip tuning it is. this way you keep all your creature comforts in the truck vs SEM and loosing them.
If you are going to sell this to sombody, if i was looking for a truck and 1/2 the stuff didnt work on it, it would make me think twice on what else is wrong with it. but there is always the dumb people out there that will buy it.
VF does have a SC kit for it!


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_putting a cheap SEM on a highly eletrical dependant truck will cause more harm than good.
YOU need the ECU to work and work properly to let the trans and abs/ traction control to work properly.
This isnt a MK2 with at vr swap in it. Slap a turbo on it and some MS and call it a day.
your going to have to keep the motronic to keep the truck happy.
so chip tuning it is. this way you keep all your creature comforts in the truck vs SEM and loosing them.
If you are going to sell this to sombody, if i was looking for a truck and 1/2 the stuff didnt work on it, it would make me think twice on what else is wrong with it. but there is always the dumb people out there that will buy it.
VF does have a SC kit for it!

I'll look into the VF kit for it! Thanks!








As far as putting the wrong parts in the car and making it work...
here is my dad's Audi Wagon with stand alone management, two big turbos, lots of custom made stuff, over 600hp and everything working as designed...


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*

im not trying to bust your balls here.








but no SEM has the capabilties to run DBW.
I also notice its a european instrument cluster.
I would love to hear full specs on the car!


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_im not trying to bust your balls here.








but no SEM has the capabilties to run DBW.
I also notice its a european instrument cluster.
I would love to hear full specs on the car!

2000 S4 avant eurospec, 6spd manual, RS4/RS6 hybrid turbos, dahlback racing intake hoses with custom metal cage inside because the engine was sucking in every performance intake hose that we tried, custom 3'' turbo back exaust catless, Euro RS4 MAF housing, running a piggy back engine management between the OEM ECU and the factory harness custom tuned at the dyno to max power at any rpm at any throttle position. All stock internals.
Koni yellows on stock springs, brembo big brake kit on stock rims wrapped with Toyo proxes Ra1's, not a single sticker or mod outside...Did I mention we love sleepers?


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
2000 S4 avant eurospec, 6spd manual, RS4/RS6 hybrid turbos, dahlback racing intake hoses with custom metal cage inside because the engine was sucking in every performance intake hose that we tried, custom 3'' turbo back exaust catless, Euro RS4 MAF housing, running a piggy back engine management between the OEM ECU and the factory harness custom tuned at the dyno to max power at any rpm at any throttle position. All stock internals.
Koni yellows on stock springs, brembo big brake kit on stock rims wrapped with Toyo proxes Ra1's, not a single sticker or mod outside...Did I mention we love sleepers?









what piggy back system are you using?


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
2000 S4 avant eurospec, 6spd manual, RS4/RS6 hybrid turbos, dahlback racing intake hoses with custom metal cage inside because the engine was sucking in every performance intake hose that we tried, custom 3'' turbo back exaust catless, Euro RS4 MAF housing, running a piggy back engine management between the OEM ECU and the factory harness custom tuned at the dyno to max power at any rpm at any throttle position. All stock internals.
Koni yellows on stock springs, brembo big brake kit on stock rims wrapped with Toyo proxes Ra1's, not a single sticker or mod outside...Did I mention we love sleepers?









If you like sleepers, then please build this truck!!! Cause from the above description, you seem to know what you are doing!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
what piggy back system are you using? 

Unichip from South Africa, I don't know if its the same that its sold in the USA though...


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
If you like sleepers, then please build this truck!!! Cause from the above description, you seem to know what you are doing!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I really want to build this truck, but I thought somebody had it done before and I was hoping to get a heds up on it. I will think twice if I have to start this from scratch, I like my projects to be up and running quickly (1-2 months max)... I'm not the kind of guy that leaves my projects sitting in the garage for a year...


----------



## betrop (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out C2 motorsports. They make a turbo kit for these motors. It isn't touareg specific, but should work no problem.
Your idea of turboing a v6 vs buying a v8 is a good one. I have a v8 and sometimes wish I had gone v6 with a turbo. PES tuning has a s/c for the v8 but it is like 7000.00 bucks.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (betrop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *betrop* »_Check out C2 motorsports. They make a turbo kit for these motors. It isn't touareg specific, but should work no problem.
Your idea of turboing a v6 vs buying a v8 is a good one. I have a v8 and sometimes wish I had gone v6 with a turbo. PES tuning has a s/c for the v8 but it is like 7000.00 bucks.

I'll look into that.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds like a cool mod. If you could get it done I would love to see a video of it. 
Just be careful. We added a supercharger to the first year Durango from a company that thought they had it figured out. We ended up blowing the motor because the ecu was off a bit. The new car sat in the shop for 3 months getting fixed and we had to fight with the supercharge company just to get our money back.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Sounds like a cool mod. If you could get it done I would love to see a video of it. 
Just be careful. We added a supercharger to the first year Durango from a company that thought they had it figured out. We ended up blowing the motor because the ecu was off a bit. The new car sat in the shop for 3 months getting fixed and we had to fight with the supercharge company just to get our money back.









If I blow it up I'll have to fight with myself...






















I'll make sure I'll post here when I'll start the project and have you guys follow the build step by step...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
but no SEM has the capabilties to run DBW.

Wrong
034EFI Stage IIc has the ability to run DBW (its just a throttle body).
As for the 3.2 VR6 Turbo,you can put together a kit for a hell of alot less than 9000US & it will produce more power.Your biggest factor is not the engine making power,its the ability of the transmission to handle said power.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
As for the 3.2 VR6 Turbo,you can put together a kit for a hell of alot less than 9000US & it will produce more power.Your biggest factor is not the engine making power,its the ability of the transmission to handle said power.

Issam,
I posted about the c2 kit accidentally under my little bro's s/n (betrop). The transmission in the touareg is the same as the cayenne tt and the vw v10 tdi. It should be able to handle the power from any kit designed for a mk4 or r32.
P.s. i'm me. I have an idea for the v8 touaregs I want to collaborate with you on


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your biggest factor is not the engine making power,its the ability of the transmission to handle said power.

Considering the transmission handles the 350HP of the FSI V8, and the 550 ft/lb of torque of the V10, he's got a lot of power to make before this becomes a worry...


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (betrop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *betrop* »_
Your idea of turboing a v6 vs buying a v8 is a good one. I have a v8 and sometimes wish I had gone v6 with a turbo. PES tuning has a s/c for the v8 but it is like 7000.00 bucks.

If they actually had the supercharger kit running and functional, then $7K is pretty normal for a supercharger on any V8 application...Procharger kits for Mercury Marine V8s run in that range, and the Roush kit for ford V8s runs $6K and IMO both are bargain considering the reliable, well sorted out power gains.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

I heard the same about the transmissions being the same as models with more power...
And I just think 6-7k is way too much money to spend in a turbo...Specially when you are able to fabricate stuff yourself...


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
Considering the transmission handles the 350HP of the FSI V8, and the 550 ft/lb of torque of the V10, he's got a lot of power to make before this becomes a worry...

amen!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
If they actually had the supercharger kit running and functional, then $7K is pretty normal for a supercharger on any V8 application...Procharger kits for Mercury Marine V8s run in that range, and the Roush kit for ford V8s runs $6K and IMO both are bargain considering the reliable, well sorted out power gains.

I was posting under my bro's s/n (betrop).
What I meant was a v6 turbo set up that could make 450hp would be cheaper to piece together. Hence my saying the v6 over the v8 was a good choice.
I agree that 7500 bucks to have a cayenne twin turbo eater would kick ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
Considering the transmission handles the 350HP of the FSI V8, and the 550 ft/lb of torque of the V10, he's got a lot of power to make before this becomes a worry...

I recall Marcel from HPA saying that different versions of the transmission were manufactured and that 2004 was the best year to look for?
I could be wrong as I am only now getting my feet with the Touareg.

_Quote, originally posted by *HPA motorsports 1* »_I am proud to introduce the FT410 to the Vortex. The Touareg shares the same 3.2VR6 as the R32. Only available with an automatic gear box in NA, we tailored the hardware and software for the Touareg package to yield to the limits of the gear box. The FT410 fits 2004-2006 Touaregs









With our first Touareg experiences coming from the build of the twin turbo RGT version that made its debut at SEMA 2005, this FT410 offers a practical balance between investment and performance. The FT410, like the FT360 and 400 for the R, offers that same seamless power transition that keeps your but planted in the seat.
















































The owner of this fine project has it entered in the famous Onelap of America race, which will serve as the ultimate durability test for both man and machine. Another fine R32 inspired VW representing this year.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I recall Marcel from HPA saying that different versions of the transmission were manufactured and that 2004 was the best year to look for?
I could be wrong as I am only now getting my feet with the Touareg.


Yeah, you're wrong...They are identical in all years.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
Yeah, you're wrong...They are identical in all years.

Ok Thanks,
I have sent Marcel this link so maybe he can clarify as I do recall him saying that the 2004 had a different transmission to the 2005+.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (Wizard-of-OD)*

regardless of what he says, the tranny has been dealing with the same V10 and TT Cayenne engine every year since inception..I doubt VW has changed it other than the software update post '04.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*

There are actually 14 different part numbers (and model codes) for the Touareg 6 speed automatic transmission in the 2007 ETKA. I can't tell you what the differences are but it would indicate that there clearly are some differences.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_regardless of what he says

I would imagine he has more experience in this area than all of us , dont you?








I do recall him saying the 2004 V6 was the year with the transmission of choice,I just cant seem to find the thread.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Have anyone here turboed a V6 Touareg? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I would imagine he has more experience in this area than all of us , dont you?








I do recall him saying the 2004 V6 was the year with the transmission of choice,I just cant seem to find the thread.

That's good, 2004 V6 is probably where I'll find the cheapest car to start with anyways...


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

couldn't you just look for a cayanne tt motor and swap it into yours? what would be involved in doing so.. Im not sure if the ecu's would interchange.. but it is designed to be the same truck. Also you could consider buying a v8 treg with a *somehow* blown motor. pull it out, pop in a tt cayanne motor, and call it a day.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V8Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_couldn't you just look for a cayanne tt motor and swap it into yours? what would be involved in doing so.. Im not sure if the ecu's would interchange.. but it is designed to be the same truck. Also you could consider buying a v8 treg with a *somehow* blown motor. pull it out, pop in a tt cayanne motor, and call it a day.

I have the feeling that isn't as simple as you might think. When I asked the Ross-Tech people if the VAG-COM could be used for the Cayenne, they told me that it uses a different communications system or protocol. This makes me believe that a simple swap wouldn't be so simple. (I'm sure it could be done by someone though)


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I have the feeling that isn't as simple as you might think. When I asked the Ross-Tech people if the VAG-COM could be used for the Cayenne, they told me that it uses a different communications system or protocol. This makes me believe that a simple swap wouldn't be so simple. (I'm sure it could be done by someone though)

x2...
Unless you transfer the whole Cayenne gut into the touareg, like swaping an engine, trans, dash, seats, harness, fusebox, etc from an mk3 into a mk2. It can be done but its way too much work...
It is a nice ideia though... Find an rolled Cayenne and just transfer the whole car into the touareg body...


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
x2...
Unless you transfer the whole Cayenne gut into the touareg, like swaping an engine, trans, dash, seats, harness, fusebox, etc from an mk3 into a mk2. It can be done but its way too much work...
It is a nice ideia though... Find an rolled Cayenne and just transfer the whole car into the touareg body...









yea do that, pop v6 body panels onto it, v6 base model rims, and some bilstein + h&r suspension.. crazy sleeper / cayenne eater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

